# HOOFDDORP | Hyde Park | U/C



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Hoofddorp is a suburban town (that grew rapidly from a small village) right next to Schiphol Airport, in the Amsterdam metropolitan area, Netherlands.

Hyde Park is the transformation of the out of fashion Beukenhorst-West office park right in between Hoofddorp's (shopping) centre and the train station, with 4 and 12 minute train connections to Schiphol Airport and Amsterdam Zuidas CBD.

The plan is designed by MVRDV in high density mixed-use fashion, to make use of the good location next to the train station and urban centre. It consists of several blocks divided up into 'Hoofddorp Houses', each of them having their own theme and living concepts and target audiences. Currently the old offices are being deconstructed and recycled. First building works will start late 2019.

The name Hyde Park seems a logical follow-up to the developer's Holland Park and Hoofddorp's Tudorpark























Grey = remaining buildings
Green = demolition-construction












Blocks will be added in order of announcement:

Kensington - block 7/8/9
Knightsbridge - block 29
Serpentine - block 30
Mayfair - block 1/5/14
Notting Hill - block 13/16
Moon Light - block 10/21
Camden Town - block 3/4
Westminster - block 11/17/12


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Kensington - block 7/8/9 - Barcode Architects



MrAronymous said:


>


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Knightsbridge - block 29 - Team V Architects



MrAronymous said:


>


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Serpentine - block 30 - Atelier PUUUR



Michiel said:


>


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Mayfair - block 1/5/14 - Manuelle Gautrand Architecture



MrAronymous said:


>


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Notting Hill - block 13/16 - MVSA Architects



MrAronymous said:


>


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Building of Kensington has started!









__
http://instagr.am/p/CIm8-FOBA9m/

The container stacks act as a sound barrier for the neighbours across the street. They'll be using bored temporary case piling techniques too.
The design has changed somewhat compared to the images above.





Other news: Ymere social housing coorporation has bought 120 units in the center of the plan, mainly small units for bachelors. It's the plot across the retail square and right next to a preexisting above ground parking garage. In early plans it was supposed to be this building to be constructed by a previous owner.








They sold it to the people behind Hyde Park and now the plot is architecturally part of the overall plan


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

This project is a great way to turn an office park into a more urban, mixed-use environment. I've only seen these kinds of redevelopment in big cities, so it's great to see a town doing this. Let's hope many more towns and cities will follow this example!


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

The office park was not even that old, and had some neat meadows. The problem is that office parks with nothing else to do nearby are going out of fashion, even if they have excellent connections to public transportation. Google Street View has imagery of the previous state.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Moon Light - block 21 - DE Architecten


MrAronymous said:


> Hyde Park: *Moon Light*
> _Afgelopen maand (JUNI 2021) keurde zowel de welstand als ook het Q-Team van de Gemeente Haarlemmermeer het ontwerp van ons bijzondere project in HYDE PARK goed. Een prachtige ensemble van 4 gebouwen samen genaamd "MOON LIGHT @ HYDE PARK. In totaal 152 LUXURY APARTMENTS in 4 gebouwen. Een exceptioneel resultaat in dat wij met gepaste trots in HYDE PARK gaan realiseren.
> 
> Onze speciale dank # Quality Team Gemeente Hoofddorp, # Aafke Kaspers en haar team, onze projectdirecteur Georges van Beers, DE architekten in het bijzonder Rob Kruse, # SAB Adviseurs in Ruimtelijke Ontwikkeling. # Van Rossum Engineering.
> ...


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

An areal of the construction of block Kensington. Looks like they have reached ground level.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Block 10 (next to block 21 as part of Moonlight)


MrAronymous said:


> Hyde Park Blok 10 (andere helft van blok 21 Moon Light):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Block 27 (Centrumblok, temporary name), Block 3-4: Camden Town (student housing)


MrAronymous said:


> Ah wat nieuwe beelden
> 
> 
> 
> ...






























Construction of the second building block, Notting Hill, has started in October last year and the block has also sold out.

Kensington construction progress. Notting Hill on the right.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Westminster, block 11/17/12










Progression of Kensington and Notting Hill:


the runner said:


> Hyde Park


----------

